# 5 Gallons Persimmon Wine



## coreyman

I used about 13lbs of wild persimmon growing natively here in Texas but 3lbs per gallon is better. Persimmon are low in acid so you need to use quite a bit of acid blend.

15 lbs Persimmon
4tsp acid blend.
2 and 1/2 tsp pectic enzyme
4 campden tablets crushed
4 tsp yeast nutrient
1 packet Montrachet Yeast

Sugar is variable with this as well as other fruits. You need a hydrometer and measure this up to the % potential alcohol you desire. I added simple syrup until I got to 10%.

Put all your ingredients but the yeast packet in a 5 gal bucket or carboy. Mash the ingredients together with the fruit with your desired mashing tool. Add water to the 5 gal bucket until about 2" from the rim. If carboy add water just where the neck starts to taper. Let this sit for 1 day so the campden tablets have time to work. Cover and air lock it.

After the 24 hours sanitize about 1 cup of water by boiling. Wait until temp gets below 90F and add your yeast and stir. Give the yeast about 20-30 mins to activate and pour them in the mash and stir gently. Wait 7 days and your ending gravity should be around 0.992.

For 10% ABV
OG 1.074
FG 0.992


Remove your fruit on day 7 and rack to secondary as many times as needed to clear the wine. This will create a very dry wine, add more campden tablets and wait for them to kill the yeast to add more sugar to taste.


----------



## Mumazilla

Thanks for sharing a 5 G recipe! I tried a gallon batch already, but keep steadily collecting persimmons here in Missouri. Did you remove the seeds? (and if so, how?) I did in my batch but so much pulp is still left behind.


----------



## Stressbaby

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33510


----------



## coreyman

Mumazilla said:


> Thanks for sharing a 5 G recipe! I tried a gallon batch already, but keep steadily collecting persimmons here in Missouri. Did you remove the seeds? (and if so, how?) I did in my batch but so much pulp is still left behind.



I didn't remove the seeds, there will be a lot of pulp that you have to strain off with a large metal strainer when you rack to secondary.


----------



## Mumazilla

Thanks! And thank you Stressbaby for sharing that thread!


----------

